# Knitted Lace Pot Pourri Balls



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I have made lots of Pot Pourri Balls out of knitted lace and one member has asked for the pattern. They are very easy to make and doesn't take long to master the art of knitting with eyelet lace. It may be slow at first, but worth a bit of patience and perserverence.

The pattern will follow with more pictures in another message.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

oh how pretty ! :thumbup: yes I will watch for your future post for the pattern ;-) thanks


----------



## parcevall2 (May 8, 2011)

they are fab would love the pattern silv xxxxxx


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

ive never done anything like that i have heard of lace knitting and have always wanted to try. do you need special lace? or could the normal haberdashery yarn work as i often see bargain bags of that on offer? i would love the pattern as well please many thanks


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Fibrefay they are so beautiful. I knit with lace quite a lot and will watch out for your pattern details. Leonora.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

they are lovely, I too would like the pattern, or directions on getting the pattern.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

these would be great as decorations to a wedding. lovely work.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh! how lovely, looking forward to giving them a go. Thanks for sharing.
Ellie xx


----------



## April_Showers (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh my god! Heaven sent!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

These are gorgeous, I would also love the pattern. You do great work!


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: very pretty....would make great gifts etc. Thanks


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Great shower favors. Very pretty.


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

I am new to the forum. How do I find this fabulous pattern?


----------



## patricia m (Apr 12, 2011)

looking forward to your next message to see more of your fabulous work and the pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, would love the pattern.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> ive never done anything like that i have heard of lace knitting and have always wanted to try. do you need special lace? or could the normal haberdashery yarn work as i often see bargain bags of that on offer? i would love the pattern as well please many thanks


Please don't confuse lace knitting or knitted lace with knitting WITH lace. In the former 2 you use yarn and create the lace patterns. In the latter you actually use pre-made lace as your 'yarn'.


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Where do you find the lace yarn? I've been seaching all over the net and haven't found anything yet. Jean


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I have fresh lavendar growing in my yard and would love to make these potpouri balls. Will look forward to the pattern. You use REAL lace to knit them?


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

That's what it looks like to me. I like the idea!


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Fibrefay stated that the pattern will follow. Please, please, please stop posting your personal email addresses! Especially those of you who posted your cute pictures. I have never posted either anywhere & have still received a few troubleing email messages!
I love this forum and all of you. Please be careful!
Have a happy & safe Memorial Day.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Amma said:


> Where do you find the lace yarn? I've been seaching all over the net and haven't found anything yet. Jean


You don't. You use premade lace AS your yarn.


----------



## 1700 (Jan 23, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I would love to learn this. I would also like a pattern.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

omadoma said:


> Fibrefay stated that the pattern will follow. Please, please, please stop posting your personal email addresses! Especially those of you who posted your cute pictures. I have never posted either anywhere & have still received a few troubleing email messages!
> I love this forum and all of you. Please be careful!
> Have a happy & safe Memorial Day.


I agree. If you want to give your email out to another member, please click on their names and send PM. Can never be too careful.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

These are just stunning!!! I love them! You aren't teasing us are you?? You are going to give us the pattern? I look forward to trying this out. Some have promised a patten and then never followed through.


----------



## Angel Star (Apr 12, 2011)

I've never seen lace knitting, but these balls are so beautiful I may have to buy some. Can't wait until you post the pattern!

Angel Star


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

I will sure watch for the pattern. What a lovely idea.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

Love these! Can't wait for you to post the pattern! They are beautiful. Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

Hi There .
these look really lovely .


----------



## organdywings (May 30, 2011)

I have never knit with lace and would love to try. Does anyone know of a link where I could get more info, These are absolutely beautiful. One member says she knits quite a bit with lace. What other types of items have you knit?


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

Me too organdywings this is something i have wanted to try for a long time and would love to know more ie materials can you use ordinary lace or does it have to be special lace etc


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

Great! I'd love the pattern, too. Wouldn't they make wonderful hostess/shower/thank you gifts??? Linda


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

Hi there 
I have knitted a clown with knit in lace
soap covers toilet roll holders
hope this helps


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

these are really beautiful,have a grand-d planning a wedding these would be lovely as favors and decorations in the wedding colors.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous, unusual too. Hope we will see the pattern soon and also suggestions of the materials to use as I have never made anything like that before. Thanks,Irene


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

phyllianna said:


> Hi there
> I have knitted a clown with knit in lace
> soap covers toilet roll holders
> hope this helps


hi where did you get the patterns from to knit these things
:roll: can you please let me know thank you


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't entirely get this site's instructions but perhaps with a little more study I might. 
I googled "Knitting with eyelet lace"

http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html

http://www.craftmoods.com.au/knitlace.htm

and a couple other items 
http://loredana61.blogspot.com/2010/06/here-is-picture-of-my-latest-creation.html

this seems to be an Australian author who had done a couple of books on the subject
http://www.crochetaustralia.com.au/category83_1.htm


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

right i think i get this, you cast on and start knitting i assume garter stitch and for each yarn stitch you also go thru an eyelet hole so incorporating the lace is that right? 
so where do you buy the lace from
oh and i assume it dk yarn (im uk)


----------



## Fionajane (Mar 15, 2011)

They are so pretty - please please post the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

These are beautiful. Looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Add me to the list for the pattern please
PM me thanks


----------



## annadecoste (May 5, 2011)

These are awsome . |where can i get the pattern?


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

could anyone help with my query


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

It doesn't sound as if it is a yarn but lace that you buy. Probably get some at a local market on the website suggested there are photos of some lace, they need an eyelet in the middle, but how you use it I do not know. Irene


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

From what i could read the yarn seems to carry the lace?


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

Hi There,
I had a print out it was about five years ago don't think I have them now sorry.

phyllianna


----------



## phyllianna (May 21, 2011)

Hi There,

this is knit along with your usual yarn
If you go unto you tube you can get a 
demonstration.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

These are just lovely. I grow my own lavender and would love to do these as Christmas ornaments/gifts for my stitiching group. Looking forward to your instructions. It would also be very helpful if you posted a picture of the lace laid out flat. I have a lot of lace, but am not sure if the eyelets are correctly positioned. Thanks so much. You have a real winner here. I will wait to post a PM until you give further instructions.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ladies, Ladies - Really - It has been stated so many times - here goes again........ The rules of the forum ask us NOT TO POST E-MAILS. This is done for your safety and the safety of your computer as well.

It would also be very helpful if you looked at the whole thread before automatically asking for a pattern. So often, this has already been addressed. 

Not in this case, but also be sure to check out the picture notes. Many people are giving the pattern info or lack of availability in this location.








This


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are just lovely! I will be watching for your pattern!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> I don't entirely get this site's instructions but perhaps with a little more study I might.
> I googled "Knitting with eyelet lace"
> 
> http://www.lainesworld.co.uk/L/eyeletlace.html
> ...


Thank you so much for this information!!!! At least it's a start to our desire to learn about lace knitting!!!! (((((hugs)))))


----------



## helenaap45 (May 30, 2011)

oh yes please to getting the pattern for this,they are really nice


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Love to have the pattern too, you can pm me


----------



## olivecolleenmiller (Mar 25, 2011)

These are some of the most beautiful, thoughtful gifts I have ever seen. If I could make some of these, I would be in heaven. I am awaiting the pattern. Bless you. Colleen


----------



## tinkfrog (Feb 14, 2011)

I too think this is a wonderful gift for a fellow knitter and nonknitter. Can't wait for pattern to be posted or PM.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

The pattern is one thing ........... the lace is another. I didn't fine anyone in the USA who sells it so you have to order it from the UK or AU.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I found a lot of the lace on this site, all colors etc

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/knitting-eyelet-lace.html

I also find some on ebay, although harder to find with eyelet in the center.

there is also a crochet pattern for a purse on ebay made with eyelet lace from 1989 Annie's Attic. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Eyelet-Lace-Swing-Pretty-Purses-Annies-Crochet-Pattern-/160546048897?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item25614a4b81


----------



## robynyeomans (May 24, 2011)

These are a great idea wish you well in the making of many more to come. What a great idea for left over bits of lace.


----------



## Barons daughter (May 17, 2011)

Wow I went to http://www.crochetaustralia.com.au/category21_1.htm and i found a lamp shade done same as those potpourri balls therefore if you can grasp the concept from this pattern it might be easy to implement it into a whole ball to make the potpourri balls.


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/knitting-eyelet-lace.html 
BE WARE at this site you most of the lace you have to order at least 1000 yards and some 5000


----------



## lemarie615 (May 27, 2011)

WOW, what a great idea, they are beautiful! I will look forward to the pattern also. LE


----------



## jill the pill (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi,I'm new.My name is Jill.You can get the knit-in-lace on Ebay.The store is Max's Knit N Bitch.They have the lace for sale for 5 Metres for 3.28.The lace is 30 mm wide.You can also get more for the same shipping cost.You can see what it looks like flat.I bought several different colors from them but I haven't used it yet.They are from England.They also have yarn,buttons,patterns, and other things for knitting.I love this forum.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> I have made lots of Pot Pourri Balls out of knitted lace and one member has asked for the pattern. They are very easy to make and doesn't take long to master the art of knitting with eyelet lace. It may be slow at first, but worth a bit of patience and perserverence.
> 
> The pattern will follow with more pictures in another message.


Sorry for the delay, I had other committments. I'm not surprised to see so many requesting this as they are great for gifts, trading tables, etc. The original pattern came from a friend in a church craft group and I have added bits and pieces. So here goes...

Pot Pourri Balls:

8 ply or medium worsted yarn 
4mm. knitting needles (size 8 UK or 6 US)
1 mitre ribbon
2½ mitres eyelet lace
Flowers to decorate (eg. 2 or more ribbon roses)
Pot pourri (see Note) 
Orrisroot powder (optional)

1.	Cast on 10 stitches and knit one row. 
2.	Increase once in every stitch across the row. (20 sts.)
3.	Knit next row (garter stitch).
4.	Repeat last two rows. (40 sts.)
5.	Holding lace and yarn at back of work and with right side of lace facing outwards, knit together through the first stitch and first hole of lace. Repeat across row and cut lace off at end.
6.	Knit next 3 rows.
7.	Repeat last two rows 3 more times.
8.	Repeat step 5 again (you should now have 5 rows of lace)
9.	Knit one row.
10.	Decrease by knitting two stitches together and repeat across row. (20 sts.)
11.	Knit next row.
12.	Repeat last two rows. (10 sts.)
13.	Cut off yarn leaving it long enough to thread through last ten stitches and to sew up side seam. Leave a gap big enough to fill the ball with tightly packed pot pourri, then finish sewing up the seam.
14.	Cut ribbon in half. Join one piece together and stitch on top of the ball with ribbon roses or decorate as you wish. 
15.	Gather the middle of other ribbon with a few stitches and sew it to the bottom of the pomander. Trim ends to neaten.

Note: If making your own pot pourri use dried flowers or petals, leaves, seeds, buds, small cones, etc. Add a few drops of your favourite perfume or essential oils, and a teaspoonful of orrisroot powder (optional) and mix through. Orrisroot is a preservative from craft shops and oils are available from most dollar shops for about $2 each. Lavender is a good base perfume to start with either dried or as essential oil. You can have fun mixing them. I found packets of Sandalwood powder (at Spotlight) and chemists and dollar shops often have perfumed sachets in powder form to place in your wardrobe or drawers to make your clothes smell nice. Sprinkle some of that into your mixture instead of orrisroot powder if you wish. Stir the pot pourri mixture in a container to let the oil and orrisroot absorb through it and leave it for a few hours with a lid on it. Store with a lid on it to keep the fragrance longer if making a large batch to use for future projects.

Hint: If you dont wish to use dried pot pourri then fill with lots of cotton balls, wool or materials scraps with a few drops of essential oil and pack it firmly into the ball before sewing up. But, if you use polyester filling, put in some lavender, dried petals or any of the above, as the filling needs to be absorbent or the essential oil may leak through.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Pot Pourri Balls pattern is on Page 6.

Any problems let me know.


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: I want to thank you, thank you, thank you  
Can't wait to get started. I know everyone here will be so pleased when they see that you've posted the instructions. Again thanks & have a good day.... or evening. :wink: Jeanie


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:?: can you use just regular lace from Walmart as long as te "holes" are spaced evenly? Jeanie


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> ive never done anything like that i have heard of lace knitting and have always wanted to try. do you need special lace? or could the normal haberdashery yarn work as i often see bargain bags of that on offer? i would love the pattern as well please many thanks


H!, how are you! The pattern is on page 6.

Yes any yarn can be used, but the size of the ball will vary accordingly. Mine are an average of 9 cm in diameter, but some laces are different widths, quality, etc.

I used mostly acrylic 8 ply yarn or medium worsted with 4mm needles. If you are a loose knitter, then use 3.50mm needles. It depends what you want to put in it, eg. if just adding loose lavender, then you will need to have tighter knitting. Having said that, I have found no problem with pot pourri coming out and my knitting isn't that tight.

As for the pot pourri, I've used a variety of dried petals, seeds, small cones, leaves and so on. But, don't put anything sharp in them. You may need to gently squeeze and mold it into a nice round shape after you finish sewing them up.

You can have so much fun mixing and matching colours of lace and yarn and by decorating however you wish, you can still get a unique, beautiful pot pourri ball that no-one else has made.

Would love to see some of your work.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

clogden21 said:


> these would be great as decorations to a wedding. lovely work.


YES, they are PERFECT FOR WEDDINGS. See page 6 for pattern.

Have fun and send us a picture if you would like to show your work to us all.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Many, many thanks for the pattern. I can't wait to give these a go. Have to do some lace shopping first, as mine is not eyelet with hole in middle. (I might experiment though) LOVE the burgandy, white and aqua ball. It will be so much fun to play and decorate.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Barons daughter said:


> oh I can't wait for the how-to instructions to make these they would be a delight to match and string around the house matching the room colors  If your e-mailing the pattern my e-mail is [email protected]


Look for the pattern on Page 6. More pictures also.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Many, many thanks for the pattern. I can't wait to give these a go. Have to do some lace shopping first, as mine is not eyelet with hole in middle. (I might experiment though) LOVE the burgandy, white and aqua ball. It will be so much fun to play and decorate.


Glad to help. Send some pictures.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

SherryH said:


> These are gorgeous, I would also love the pattern. You do great work!


Thank you for the nice compliment! Look on page 6 for the pattern and good luck with your knitting.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Ellie2438 said:


> Oh! how lovely, looking forward to giving them a go. Thanks for sharing.
> Ellie xx


Happy to help. See page 6 for pattern.


----------



## knit4love (May 26, 2011)

fibrefay
Love your pot pourri balls. I have made them and stuffed with toy stuffing and instead of flowers ontop put a small plastic doll in the hole. Sell well at fetes to little girls. Way


----------



## lottie (Apr 23, 2011)

georgious,cant waite to get the instuctions


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you so very much!! You are a lady of your word! We love your work!!!! Thank you so much for sharing this wonderful technique and the pictures are fabulous!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Amma said:


> Where do you find the lace yarn? I've been seaching all over the net and haven't found anything yet. Jean


The pattern is on Page 6 and shows eyelet lace in a picture.
You should be able to buy it in dollar stores, craft stores, dressmaking stores in sewing notions aisle (haberdashery aisle).

In Australia we have Kmart, Big W, Woolworths, Coles, The Reject Shop, Cunningham's Warehouse, Sam's Warehouse, Ned's, Cheap As Chips, Spotlight, Lindcraft and other specialty shops where you can buy dress materials. The list is endless. You may recognize some of these, but you will have others in your local area. If not, ask a retail shop to stock some or buy from the internet from Ebay or an Etsy store if you wish to.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

phyllianna said:


> Hi there
> I have knitted a clown with knit in lace
> soap covers toilet roll holders
> hope this helps


Phyllianna, 
knitted clown, soap covers and toilet roll holders sound interesting. Would love to see them. Have you any pictures?

Fibrefay.


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much!!! This was totally worth the wait!! So happy you shared with us! We learn so much from this forum. I look forward to making these as gifts.

Maggie


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> ive never done anything like that i have heard of lace knitting and have always wanted to try. do you need special lace? or could the normal haberdashery yarn work as i often see bargain bags of that on offer? i would love the pattern as well please many thanks


You can get knitting in lace from this shop on e-bay
they have lots of different colours

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Knitting-Sootie


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Amma said:


> Where do you find the lace yarn? I've been seaching all over the net and haven't found anything yet. Jean


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Knitting-Sootie


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

lottie said:


> georgious,cant waite to get the instuctions


the instructions have been posted i think page 4 or 3 not sure


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> right i think i get this, you cast on and start knitting i assume garter stitch and for each yarn stitch you also go thru an eyelet hole so incorporating the lace is that right?
> so where do you buy the lace from
> oh and i assume it dk yarn (im uk)


You've got it. Pattern on page 6. Shows picture of lace knitted. Just knit garter stitch as normal and put needle into each hole of lace as you work each stitch.

Good luck with your project!

thanks to Richsgirl who has posted some links to patterns, instructions and hints on knitting with eyelet lace. Interesting and worth a look.

Once you get the hang of it, you can adapt it to simple knitted projects.

Hope you have fun doing these!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> right i think i get this, you cast on and start knitting i assume garter stitch and for each yarn stitch you also go thru an eyelet hole so incorporating the lace is that right?
> so where do you buy the lace from
> oh and i assume it dk yarn (im uk)


Pattern on page 6. Picture shows lace knitted. You can use any colour yarn you like. I like to experiment to see different effects. I'm not sure what stores in UK have eyelet lace. Any dollar stores (cheap shops), craft shops, dress materials shops - look in sewing notion or haberdashery aisles. Sometimes in supermarkets.

Our local Drakes Foodland supermarket has an aisle that stocks knitting yarn, needles, ribbon, sewing kits, and all sorts of sewing aids. Just ask staff if they will order some in for stock and most will be happy to oblige to add something of interest to their shelves. Foodland welcomes customers' requests, within reason. I checked the other day - they had none, but did in the past I think. Anyway, Sam's Warehouse has some a few shops away in the same shopping centre.

Eyelet lace is generally made that way to thread ribbon through the holes. You've probably seen fancy trims on pillows or petticoats with ribbon and lace or something similar. Fashion comes and goes and comes back again.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> From what i could read the yarn seems to carry the lace?


See page 6 for the pattern and picture of the lace being knitted.
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

Thank you Fay. Definitely worth waiting for ! ! ! And thanks for the supplier of the lace. Gotta get going now.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

knit4love said:


> fibrefay
> Love your pot pourri balls. I have made them and stuffed with toy stuffing and instead of flowers ontop put a small plastic doll in the hole. Sell well at fetes to little girls. Way


Love this idea. Like to see a picture. Isn't it great that others have interesting patterns and ideas. Love anything creative.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

evsie said:


> lottie said:
> 
> 
> > georgious,cant waite to get the instuctions
> ...


On page 6 with more pictures showing eyelet lace.

Thanks for your interest. Hope you enjoy making these.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your ideas, hints, information and new pattern links as well as where to buy the eyelet lace. You have been so helpful sharing this with each other and I have learnt so much. It's been quite over-whelming. I never expected to get this response for such a simple project. I hope you can create these beautiful gifts for those you care about or to just have something pretty for yourselves, you deserve it.

Once again, thanks for being patient. I hope next time I post a pattern, I will have it ready to share straight away.


----------



## patricia m (Apr 12, 2011)

just wanted to thank you for the pattern details .Been out and bought some eyelet lace and cannot wait to start my new project.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

I think it is us who need to thank you, they really are very pretty and unique, can't wait to have a go, many thanks. Irene


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to you, a whole new world has opened up to most of us!! Now we can knit booties with lace on them and not worry about pattern copy rights. This is fabulous! Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## llindallovesllamas (Mar 21, 2011)

THANKS for the pattern!! I knit for preemies and wondering how to make these into a preemie bonnet. Any hints??
Linda


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

GORGEOUS. If you post the pattern, I would love to put it in my book for a possible future project. Wonderful gift idea. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

If you check page 6 you will find the pattern


Just completed my first one all i need now is some popouri


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

I actually noticed all of the pages of posts and checked and (of course!) found it. Were they difficult? Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

I would love your pattern my e-mail is [email protected] they are beautiful Thank you


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern and to everyone who posted helpful links. You're all great.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you for the pattern,the information,sharing your pictures and for your patience


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the many photos and the pattern/instructions. I doubt I will ever match your creativity!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thankyou soooooo much, cant wait to start them from elaine


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

kathea said:


> I would love your pattern my e-mail is [email protected] they are beautiful Thank you


BEEN SAID A FEW TIMES DO NOT PUT EMAIL ADDY ON HERE YOU CAN FIND PATTERN ON PAGE 6


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

My these are so beautiful. Looking forward to pattern and instructions. Thank you on behalf of all the knitters and myself here at KP.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

evsie said:


> If you check page 6 you will find the pattern
> 
> Just completed my first one all I need now is some popouri


Nearly done! I have used shop-bought pot pourri and sometimes mixed with my own to enhance the perfume. Not that I need to (I've got lots of essential oils) and also purchased some tiny rose buds from a dollar store. They are good for absorbing the extra drops of oil that I wish to add to the mixture. You once used to buy packs of pot pourri for $2, but the price has gone up since.

Check around stores for any specials or discounted items, you can always add your essential oil to some packets that have lost their perfume or been reduced in price if the packet is torn.

I wonder if florists can give you some left-over petals or buds, etc. to dry, as they may throw out what they trim off their arrangements. Worth asking...!! Poor florists will probably have a line of ladies asking for left-overs, now...!!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the lovely compliments. 

Hope I haven't missed anyone in informing them that the pattern is on Page 6. 

Not everyone is aware that you can view extra pages when they first join the Knitting Paradise forum. This is the first forum that I have joined and I found out how to do things as I went along.

Have a nice day!


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

soo sooo PRETTY


----------



## Fionajane (Mar 15, 2011)

How nice of you to share the pattern - Thank you so much. I can hardly wait to try it.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I checked out the site in the UK and there are several cotton eyelet lace items that don't seem too difficult. I'm going to see if I can figure out a pattern on my own and make eyelet lace, I love a challenge, this will be my newest one!


----------



## evsie (Apr 16, 2011)

kathea said:


> kathea would love to have the pattern would you mind if I asked you to e-mail it to [email protected] Thank you these are truly beautiful.


pattern on page 6

do not as mangement has said frequently on this thread 
post email address


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks like we may need a flashing pop-up as a constant reminder about posting email addresses?


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

For those that are unsure how to receive a pattern without placing email address in the open forum- go to the persons name you are making a request of. Click on their name. The site will take you to their personal info. and you choose PM = personal message wherein you can leave your request and email. Hope this helps...


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

yes it does, I didn't know that but I do now. Thank you.


----------



## dorisgene (Mar 30, 2011)

you are most welcome!


----------



## Virgopam (May 14, 2011)

Dear Fibrefay Iwould like to thank-you for the Pot Pourri balls pattern I lived in Adelaide for ten years so it brings back lovely memories for me . A friend who lived in Adelaide gave me a pattern to make lace coat hangers many years ago. What a small world Virgopam North Yorkshire :lol:


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

Question -
Has anyone found a place in the US to get such lovely laces? I have been all over the web and have not been so lucky or crafty - perhaps we will have to order from "down under," IF they ship worldwide????


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Iirishrn said:


> Question -
> Has anyone found a place in the US to get such lovely laces? I have been all over the web and have not been so lucky or crafty - perhaps we will have to order from "down under," IF they ship worldwide????


I can't imagine not being able to get eyelet lace in the US. Check out dress materials stores or haberdashery supplies. wherever you can buy trimmings for materials and dress patterns - there should be several varieties of lace as well as the ribbons.

The 2 brands I have are by Sullivans and Craftworks purchased on cards of 5 metres of lace. Both are made offshore in Asian countries and bought by Australian warehouse or retail agents.
I have also been lucky to get them at dollar stores. Spotlight, Lincraft or other craft stores may only sell it by the metre in their sewing materials section at about 69 cents a metre in Australia. There are different qualities and widths may vary slightly.

Good Luck!


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

laura1964 said:


> right i think i get this, you cast on and start knitting i assume garter stitch and for each yarn stitch you also go thru an eyelet hole so incorporating the lace is that right?
> so where do you buy the lace from
> oh and i assume it dk yarn (im uk)


Hi Laura. Any wool shop should stock the lace, markets are a good place to look for it and I don't know if you have a Boyes where you are, they sell it as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. I have been looking for something original for my daughters bridesmaids, this could be just the thing. Thank you again.
Ellie xx


----------



## kathea (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi I would like to knit these but I live in Long Island NY and can't seem to find the lace any where any sugestions as to where I can find it. Thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Just going through the archives to check out the knitting from a few years ago. Fantastic things. Great ideas.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks. I had fun making them. Love to try different colours and will make more for a stall soon.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Dreamweaver, lovely to see you back.


----------



## nannie..60 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi ,I love these I have been looking for the pattern Is it available to buy ? Regards Bev.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Check your PM (Private Message) and reply adding your email address, or click on my name, then PM in my profile and send your email address to me so I can send you the pattern.

It's also on one of the pages. Look below on the right at the page numbers and click back until you come to page 5...

Hope you have fun making one.


----------

